

Why Gratuity is the future of all payments - mtkassin

We all know that tip stands for &quot;To Insure Promptness&quot;. Tipping is a way a making sure one gets what one wants. There are many flaws to the process of tipping, but there are reasons Gratuity is a $40 billion a year industry.  Acclaimed tipping researcher, Prof. Michael Lynn of Cornell, has shows  that there are three main reasons people tip: reward good quality service, help service workers, and gain social approval.  Also, it&#x27;s been shown that having gratuity makes the cost of a service appear lower upfront, increasing the amount of service consumed.  These notions show the the psychology of gratuity is subtly very complex.<p>On this notion gratuity appears to be the future of all payments. As technology increases, the economy will move faster and faster.  Our society will get to a point where the reason one pays will generally occur prior to payment, a la Gratuity. Further, there is strong notion that payment data collect on person regarding years of these type of transaction will represent the new credit score and that TipEasy.com&#x27;s mobile app rating system represents the future of this way payment. It is clear the future of payment lies in the subtle psychology of gratuity.<p>Sign up to receive tips on a phone at TipEasy.com
======
jlgaddis
"ensure"

